# P.O.D. Tables



## Michael Wise (Sep 14, 2008)

Is this stuff accurate?

I would like to have *some* grasp on the non-dog side of scent training?

Of course you can't base EVERYTHING off this, but knowing about conditions has to help, right?

Anyway, I'm not looking for someone to read it to me. :lol: Just wondering if it is legit info.


----------



## Michael Wise (Sep 14, 2008)

I guess it would help if I gave a link to the info I was asking about.  

http://www.sar-dog.org.nz/pdf/SAR-DOG_PoD.pdf


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

That is a good article, I think, in terms of general understanding of how weather impacts scent transport and can be used to establish grid spacings, but I don't think there is much real world application of Hatch Graham ....... he actually wrote a LOT of really good articles on how clouds can be "read" to understand scent transport - e.g. unstable vs stable atmosphere and the concepts behind is articles are good and I think most apply them to grid spacing etc but not in a precise mathematical way. Another good but hard to find book on this is "fire weather" by the US Forest Service [out of print]

There are too many other variables to make it [other than conceptually] a reliable way to calculate POD - terrain, vegetation, etc. So most people with search dogs that I know don't really get hung up on POD for a dog team and just claim the POD for the ground team based on well established gridding numbers.

There is a fellow over in Raleigh, I *think* Wake Canine that does use the POD calculations, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Oh, you do know there are grid spacing guidelines for human grid searchers that have been established for years and *are* used? 

These seem to be pretty well established but grid searching is last resort approach. You typically establish human grid searchin using the "northumberland rain dance" You mainly use POD and POA to get POS [probability of success ] to assign resources as a search operation extends out in time

http://www.sarbc.org/probabil.html


----------



## Michael Wise (Sep 14, 2008)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> That is a good article, I think, in terms of general understanding of how weather impacts scent transport


Perfect! Thanks!

Appreciate the link in your other post, too.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I looked at some old articles I filed away [I printed to PDF to save them] - I have really only read hist stuff on scent transport but there is his site - the SAR dog section.

http://www.somersetsunset.net/SARDog Info.htm


----------



## Michael Wise (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks Nancy!

It sure is nice to have knowledgeable people tell you if info is good or not. I am very thankful for smart people that can help me weed through this stuff.

How do you make a newbie shut up? Links, links, links.......


----------

